# Calais --- Malaga Toll Free !



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Anyone got ideas on this ? we drive an Adria Twin and if possible a reasonably fast route .


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

TonyH said:


> Anyone got ideas on this ? we drive an Adria Twin and if possible a reasonably fast route .


We did this route starting last Saturday morning and arriving at Motril on Tuesday afternoon.coming down the Atlantic side via Rouen, Bordeaux etc.. I already asked questions on my own thread on this very subject, and there's no easy answer. However, apart from choosing to accept tolls on the Autopista for about 30 miles after crossing into Spain by Hendaye, we were successful in avoiding tolls by selecting the option on the TomTom when it asked.

Be prepared for much longer driving days, and a reduced fuel consumption. The latter of course is offset by the big toll savings.

It's not something I'm relishing going back up, as we have a 32ft RV pulling a car on a trailer and it's noticeably harder work using "N" and "D" routes. More interesting though, although by day 3, I was hallucinating over empty Peages. 

Dougie.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

use this link and select no tolls :lol: :lol:

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm

but basically calais to rouen to amboise via Chalans then N roads to niort and down to bordeaux then accross the Forest to Biaritz


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

And the more axles you have the more you pay,

We went over that posh bridge in france can't remember it's name and was charged 29.50€ cause we had 4 axles 8O , it's wet in Malaga at the moment so don't hurry

Loddy 

Milau (spelling)


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Rather than try to do it toll free, just use a couple of peages in france. 

Do the usual route down to Rouen. Then go Evreux, Dreux, Chartres and on down to Orleans. Then jump on the autoroute around Orleans and follow south, it's worth paying on this bit until it becomes free at the split near Vierzon. The A20 is then free down to Brive. I prefer to come off at Limoges and go Periguex, Bergerac, Marmande and then head to Aire sur l'Adour. Then go Pau, Oloron St Marie. You will by now have picked up the signs for Euro route EO7. You go through the Tunnel de Somport, which is wonderful, then you are in Spain and the roads have become fantastic. Follow Jaca then Huesca and down to Zaragoza. You have a choice here, you can either go to Madrid or i prefer to go Teruel all on lovely new free dual carriageway ( autovia ) and down to Valencia. From here you have a choice, if you want to pop into Benidorm or Denia take the motorway. It's about 20 euro's to Alicante. I usually prefer to follow the N340, it's all good road. From here to Malaga you can either follow the coast, most of the new autovia is now open, or go across to Granada and down from there. 

You should spend less than 20 euro's on tolls in total depending on whether you use the Alicante section. Takes a couple of extra hours but that's all and you will see much more than going via Bordeaux, Irun and Madrid.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> it's wet in Malaga at the moment so don't hurry


Where are you? We're along at Carchuna, sitting miserably feeling sorry for ourselves in the chucking rain. Fancy a coffee?

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am at Malaga Monte Parc, have you GPS location?

Just looked at the map your 2 hours away, perhaps next week if your still around

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sun*

lovely and sunny here in Cheshire!

Oh and 18c and Sunny in Nice I am told.

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Sun*



teemyob said:


> lovely and sunny here in Cheshire!


Yeah, whatever. Now bog off. :evil: 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> Just looked at the map your 2 hours away, perhaps next week if your still around


PM sent. 1hr 20mins according to Tommy. Just PM me with your diary engagements, and we'll see if we can fit you in. 

Dougie.

*Oops* Just seen your location, not in Malaga!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Sun*



teemyob said:


> Oh and 18c and Sunny in Nice I am told.
> 
> TM


Its not far off that on my sunny south facing patio today, lovely spring day and its got all the birds tweeting.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Manchego said:


> Do the usual route down to Rouen. Then go Evreux, Dreux, Chartres and on down to Orleans. Then jump on the autoroute around Orleans and follow south, it's worth paying on this bit until it becomes free at the split near Vierzon. The A20 is then free down to Brive. I prefer to come off at Limoges and go Periguex, Bergerac, Marmande and then head to Aire sur l'Adour. Then go Pau, Oloron St Marie. You will by now have picked up the signs for Euro route EO7. You go through the Tunnel de Somport, which is wonderful, then you are in Spain and the roads have become fantastic. Follow Jaca then Huesca and down to Zaragoza. You have a choice here, you can either go to Madrid or i prefer to go Teruel all on lovely new free dual carriageway ( autovia ) and down to Valencia. From here you have a choice, if you want to pop into Benidorm or Denia take the motorway. It's about 20 euro's to Alicante. I usually prefer to follow the N340, it's all good road. From here to Malaga you can either follow the coast, most of the new autovia is now open, or go across to Granada and down from there.
> 
> You should spend less than 20 euro's on tolls in total depending on whether you use the Alicante section. Takes a couple of extra hours but that's all and you will see much more than going via Bordeaux, Irun and Madrid.


Just looked at this route on my maps. Not bad. A variation might be to stick with the N10 from Chartes all the way to Bordeaux, its mostly dual carriage way. From Bordeaux take the road to Pau and pick up your route. My maps shows they are upgrading the Bordeaux- Pau road. Does anyone know if this work is done, is it a toll road or what?

peedee


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I did the journey in reverse from East of Motril a couple of weeks ago. Up the N340 to Almeira, and on to Benidorm; there are a couple of towns to go through, round Valencia then up the A23 auto-via to Zaragoza, on to the Somport tunnel and into France. The road on the Spanish side is good or very good all the way, apart from the final few Km which are still under construction. The French side is narrow and winding with a long steady gradient, especially the upper reaches of the valley.
But on the plus side the views are far better than the grind across the Spanish interior and through Burgos to Irun. 
the road from near Pau to the N10 coast road via the 834 and 932 etc. is one route, or it is possible to continue towards the interior of France and head northward by various routes; but you very close to the challenge of the Paris periphique racetrack!


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Peedee.

if you go all the way on the N10 it's no where near as nice. Trust me i've been all the ways. Much quieter down the N20 and the service areas usually have free wi fi and motorhome service points. One i know even has a complete driver over dump an wash away. If you use the N10 you really need to use the motorway between Tours and Poitiers. There must be 50 roundabouts between them. BJT is right about the 10 kilometres or so down from the french side of the tunnel, but 40 tonne trucks use it so it's not that bad. There is a village there called Accous, it now has a new bypass, but if you pop in there is a bar there run by a lovely english couple. They will fill you in on all the stuff like fishing and hang gliding that goes on in the valley. Great area.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the addition information chaps. I was planning to go back that way Manchego, used it outward last year and homeward up the N10  I like your variation via Pau and the Somport though. Went via the Portalet one year, now that is narrow in places and I lost my wing mirror to an oncoming motorhome.

I am a bit strapped for time outward so will probable stick with the N10 to Bordeaux and then via Pau and your route.

peedee


----------

